

Why David Byrne and Thom Yorke are wrong about the Internet - nickpyett
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/oct/16/why-david-byrne-wrong-spotify-thom-yorke

======
nickpyett
Written by Dave Allen, the bassist in Gang of Four, and now a digital
stategist.

